# Zardu Layak and Blade Slaves (forgeworld)



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

So we saw a little of these guys during the last Forgeworld reveal-fest. But here are some better shots of the new WB stuff.




























not sure where these guys fall in the fluff but wow are they awesome. I would easily choose WB as my force if I played 30k. These guys totally bridge the gab between chaos and empirium aesthetic.

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/06/twisted-and-evil-forgeworld-latest.html


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah right! I know what these are. 

Mutilators who don't look stupid!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Must.... Word bearer!


----------

